# Zombie Hunter M-44 carbine



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

I just finished my zombie apocalypse rifle. It has a Boyd's gun stock in their zombie hunter finish. I paid extra for the skulls and scales.

I had to do quite a bit of dremel work to get it to fit right, but that's normal. I installed RSI bedding pillars and bedded the barrel and magazine/trigger assembly with a glass bead bedding kit. I floated the barrel forward of the receiver to about 4 layers of paper thick. Last thing was adding a Smith sight.

I love shooting this Mosin-Nagant carbine, but before upgrading the stock, I could only shoot about 10 rounds before I started crying in pain. Big kick with a steel but plate.

The last time I shot it, every head at the bench popped up and turned in my direction. It is very loud. The shock wave actually hurts my body if I stand too close while my son shoots it.

The bayonet will come in handy if I'm over run by zombies and am out of ammo. You guys know you've got to stab or shoot them in the brain to neutralize them, right?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, it will hide the boogers you wipe on the stock.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I like it!:thumbup:


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks good and i like the green.

love the M44's and yes they do kick. have a couple factory laminated and two I red necked back when I back packed / sneaking in places to hunt.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Deja vu said:


> Looks good and i like the green.
> 
> love the M44's and yes they do kick. have a couple factory laminated and two I red necked back when I back packed / sneaking in places to hunt.


That's an M-44 in the picture? What mods did you do?


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

I bought a batch of five M44's for $99 that had cracked stocks and bullpuped them
[ still have two ] for $20 each they are nice guns with good bores
you being a cabinet man will understand. 
I cut my basic design and routered out where the barreled action would fit after marking around it. think it was 3/4 or 1" Birch . bolted down the action inside one half then sandwiched it with the other half , designed a straight push trigger extensions from AK cleaning rods and welded trigger's then ran then through greased channels after lightening the trigger spring for smooth 3-4 lb pull and screwed.
they are 27 1/2" long with 20" barrel .
this is a dusty one I took outside just now for a pic. I could have made them nicer looking with finger groves etc but was just interested in a stealth weapon for killing Deer and took more than 6 with them.
this was in the 90's
do have a few collector grades


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Deja vu said:


> I bought a batch of five M44's for $99 that had cracked stocks and bullpuped them
> [ still have two ] for $20 each they are nice guns with good bores
> you being a cabinet man will understand.
> I cut my basic design and routered out where the barreled action would fit after marking around it. think it was 3/4 or 1" Birch . bolted down the action inside one half then sandwiched it with the other half , designed a straight push trigger extensions from AK cleaning rods and welded trigger's then ran then through greased channels after lightening the trigger spring for smooth 3-4 lb pull and screwed.
> ...


I like that SKS. For what people were spending on AR-15s, I bought several SKSs (back before the price got ridiculous). A thousand rounds of 7.62x39 can still be purchased for $230 or so. I wish Boyd's made stocks for SKSs.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

bought two of them , one for my sons 16th Birthday for $99 each laminated or $89 none laminated , hand selected and look brand new.

those were the days ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

nathar said:


> That's an M-44 in the picture? What mods did you do?


forgot to add , I greased the metal well and laid it in fiberglass inside the
left side stock and bolted it down. the right side is removable however I have never had a reason to go back in as recoil does not bother it.
rear sights were removed and steel scope base bolted into where it went and tact welded.
they shoot really well and I like the M44. think the nice ones were about $69 back then.
back in the day this is were I got them
http://www.southernohiogun.com/


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Deja vu said:


> forgot to add , I greased the metal well and laid it in fiberglass inside the
> left side stock and bolted it down. the right side is removable however I have never had a reason to go back in as recoil does not bother it.
> rear sights were removed and steel scope base bolted into where it went and tact welded.
> they shoot really well and I like the M44. think the nice ones were about $69 back then.
> ...


$425! Crazy.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

nathar said:


> $425! Crazy.


agree , when the soviet union fell apart and they were desperate for money it was a flooded buyers market for us , supply and demand.
now there value went up faster than gold. Norinco AK's were $179 and I bought Hungarian and Milled Bulgarian for $299 each
those days are gone.

nothing but the sights were changed on my Bullpups so a new stock is all they would need but I like them short and handy.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Fun day at the range with the wife. I love the fireball!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What finish did you do to the stock? Looks pretty flat, almost like its still raw, I like it.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

kanaka said:


> What finish did you do to the stock? Looks pretty flat, almost like its still raw, I like it.


It came pre-finished with conversion varnish, low sheen.


----------

